# Favorites



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to post some of our favorite pics of our pups!

Here goes...

Love this one of Bailey

















This is one of my faves of lucy lu


















My current favorite of them together.









LOL, that's just a few to start with...trust me, I have more

Let's see yours


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

That first pic is so adorable!.. I can see why these are some of your favorites!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Deb!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

great idea 

first up my fav of keona


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

and now my other dogs 

clarince / mini foxie , he is very hard to get good pics of 


















cisco / silky x jackrussel


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, the pic of Keona on the lake is stunning.. Beautiful girl, beautiful sky..
That "puppy" pic of Cicso is absolutely adorable...lol What a face and coat of puppy fuzz!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

shiloh / chihuahua x maltese x mini foxie


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of my favorites of my little ones:

Roo:


























Pip:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you chideb 

and a pic i got before i got keona and before sugar passed away this is my fav pic of all


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite Mateo pics, It's had to get him to not move long enough to get a shot


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Foggy i love the second pic of Roo  every time i hear her name it reminds me of a kangaroo 

jazzman love Mateo colour what a stunning looking chi


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> Foggy i love the second pic of Roo  every time i hear her name it reminds me of a kangaroo


Thank you!  That's her "look how cute I am mommy, please rub my belly" pose.  And her name makes me think of that too! haha. I got her from rescue and kept her name. I bet they named her after the baby Roo from Winnie The Poo, she looks like him!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> Thank you!  That's her "look how cute I am mommy, please rub my belly" pose.  And her name makes me think of that too! haha. I got her from rescue and kept her name. I bet they named her after the baby Roo from Winnie The Poo, she looks like him!


now that you mention that she does doent she  ,her coat colour looks very similar to a baby grey kangaroo


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Some of my favorites of my little ones:
> 
> Roo:
> 
> ...


I am in love with Pip and Roo!!! Your signature always makes me smile, love that little tiara!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

skwerlylove said:


> I am in love with Pip and Roo!!! Your signature always makes me smile, love that little tiara!


Aw thank you so much! I love them to pieces.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

chideb said:


> Wow, the pic of Keona on the lake is stunning.. Beautiful girl, beautiful sky..
> That "puppy" pic of Cicso is absolutely adorable...lol What a face and coat of puppy fuzz!


Oh, I agree Deb! Just a stunning shot! Beautiful pics and pups all the way around Sugar!



foggy said:


> Some of my favorites of my little ones:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Loves these Paula! My favorite of Pip is the first one and I just adore the one of them together. Your pics always look so pro!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Loves these Paula! My favorite of Pip is the first one and I just adore the one of them together. Your pics always look so pro!


Thank you so much, Stacia! You know how much I love your little ones too. The first pic of B is one of the cutest ever!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

They are all really adorable  :love7:

Here are some of my favourite pics of Fudge


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

lol love the one with fudge and the pool lol to funny


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So cute!

Sugar I can see why the group shot is your favorite. Such a great photo!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

foggy said:


> Thank you so much, Stacia! You know how much I love your little ones too. The first pic of B is one of the cutest ever!


Yes, I know you love the girls Paula..thanks for that  I love that pic of B the mostest!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Stacia what breeds is Lucy ? im normally pretty good with picking mixed breeds but lucy has me stumped lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> Stacia what breeds is Lucy ? im normally pretty good with picking mixed breeds but lucy has me stumped lol



Hehee, she has us stumped too! I would love to know..not that it matters, but I'm curious! She's chi and terrier??? Chi and min pin??? Looking at her body structure, we've also thought chi and whippet...funny cuz my hubby calls her a whippawawa...I guess the whippet idea may be far fetched but she's very thin and deep chested, and long legged. I'll put up a better body shot when I can use the other computer. This one is acting up. So, what would be your guess?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Hehee, she has us stumped too! I would love to know..not that it matters, but I'm curious! She's chi and terrier??? Chi and min pin??? Looking at her body structure, we've also thought chi and whippet...funny cuz my hubby calls her a whippawawa...I guess the whippet idea may be far fetched but she's very thin and deep chested, and long legged. I'll put up a better body shot when I can use the other computer. This one is acting up. So, what would be your guess?


i was thinking whippet as well lol it was her body that made me think that , and she has tiny paws like a whippet as well.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics!!

These are some of mine.
This one today...


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Really?! Cool cuz we've been saying that for years! They do have racing whippets in Lansing where she came from...or so I've been told. I should do some research on it.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i love the first pic of darla and daisy  i would have it framed


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Great pics Terri! I love them all but my faves are 3,5,7 with number 3 getting my personal number one favorite vote!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Good idea! cute pictures.

















































i just have way to many of him i love! lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Heheee...love them!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

moe looks so relaxed in the last pic  he looks so different in the first one, is that when he was a bub ?


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

These are my favorites, but I'm sure everybody has seen these already.


In her new carrier/car seat/bike seat/bed that I just finished making. I love her tiny little face in the first one and how comfortable she looks in the other one as she starts to fall asleep.






















I love her cute and/or funny face in these pics.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love everyone's pics so far! Adorableness overload!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So adorable! You are very talented!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow guys, I can't keep up...lol You can post pics faster than I can read and look 

Roo and Pip, you are awesome.. Roo looks like a tiny little princess, so delicate..lol

Mateo, that coat color never ceases to amaze me.. and those eyes..mesmerizing.. For some reason, you remind me of a British gentlemen..lol

Fudge... I could just eat you up, little one!.. I adore your Hawaiian look with the lei..lol

Darla and Daisy.. such little ladies..all dainty and proper.. can't wait till you girls meet Dillon..lol

Moe, what a stunning little man you are..There is just a special "something" every time I see you...Makes me wanna pick you up and snuggle.

Venus, the well dressed, sophisticated lady! Girl, you belong on the runway!

I am loving this thread.. and loving the chi pics overload.. Thanks all of you guys for sharing.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

jazzman said:


> My favorite Mateo pics, It's had to get him to not move long enough to get a shot
> 
> 
> > I LOVE Mateo! His coat is so unique..fabulous!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I :love9: All the chis on here!!! All of the pics are so wonderful and put a huge smile on my face. :toothy8:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh, i love the last one of Leila! Cute cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That was the picture on the breeders site! Its a really good shot.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love Mateo too - he's unique inside and out.

I love Pip and Roo, the look so good together 

I think all the pictures so far are amazing. I'd be here all day commenting on all of them.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Favorite Stella









Favorite Lolas

















Every picture of Joie is my favorite


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Fav of Radar the best pic I have of him.








Freckles








Boo








Rascal








Nomo








Harry









I have more favs.But these are my most fav.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love all the latest additions, so many gorgeous pups on here! I can see why the pics are everyone's favorites. 



jazzman said:


> I love Pip and Roo, the look so good together


Thank you, Alan! They are really a lovely (and fun!) little duo.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

This is such a fun thread.. so many wonderful pics.. 
Joey's Dad... those are the sweetest baby pics of your guys.. love the little ear flops..lol That pic of Baby is adorable..

Alan, I have laughed myself silly at Lola... Is she checking to see if Mateo has a fever??? Or daring him to move??? 
And Stella.. she is lily among the roses...and I completely adore her...
Joie, ( my vanilla Neko), I couldn't agree more.. every pic is a fav!

Rascal, Freckles, Boo, Nomo, Harry, and precious Radar..the wonderful "six-pack!" I love you guys.. and Harry, I can see some hair..lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks yes he has some hair.Not much but some lol.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

All such beautiful pictures!

Here's a couple more..

Lucy at the park









Bailey at Lake Michigan


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hmm...not sure why lulu's picture is so small...argh, photobucket!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a recent favorite, Draco smiling big with my Daughters Harley...best buds








Another smiley picture of Dra digging into the cool sand along Cherry Creek


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are such great photos! Love them all!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww such cute pics!!


----------

